# DX code for neurotrophic keratophy in ophthalmology



## gayleaweston (Feb 8, 2010)

I am looking for a diagnosis code for neurotrophic keratopathy.  This is related to ophthalmology.  It means decreased corneal healing and sensitivity.


----------



## LLovett (Feb 8, 2010)

I'm coming up with 370.35 Neurotrophic keratoconjunctivitis

Laura, CPC, CPMA, CEMC


----------

